# Ecran pour mac mini m1



## Toutouchris (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Quel écran acheter pour un nouveau mac mini M1? Avec un bon rapport qualité/prix.
merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ericse (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Un 27" 4K c'est bien, même en premier prix


----------



## Toutouchris (19 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un 27" 4K c'est bien, même en premier prix


Bon, je suis prêt à mettre env 300 euros, y a t' il des modèles à préférer?


----------



## ericse (19 Novembre 2020)

Toutouchris a dit:


> Bon, je suis prêt à mettre env 300 euros, y a t' il des modèles à préférer?


J'ai celui-là et j'en suis content : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07HNS43Z5/


----------



## Toutouchris (19 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> J'ai celui-là et j'en suis content : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07HNS43Z5/


ok merci.
bonne soirée


----------



## Wonderploum (20 Novembre 2020)

Je lorgne sur le tout dernier DELL P2721Q (en USB-C) mais n'arrive pas à trouver de tests ou retours francophones... quelqu'un d'ici saurait-il m'éclairer ? Le LG ultrafine (dont les specs sont interessantes) proposé par Apple fait vraiment quincaille/mastoc, je n'aima pas du tout son look), ce DELL à 477 euros actuellement me paraissant de meilleure facture et disposant de l'essentiel, hormis le son mais on peut aisément y ajouter une petite barre de son vachement bien foutue (Slim Dell SB 521 A). Des avis ?


----------



## Toutouchris (20 Novembre 2020)

Wonderploum a dit:


> Je lorgne sur le tout dernier DELL P2721Q (en USB-C) mais n'arrive pas à trouver de tests ou retours francophones... quelqu'un d'ici saurait-il m'éclairer ? Le LG ultrafine (dont les specs sont interessantes) proposé par Apple fait vraiment quincaille/mastoc, je n'aima pas du tout son look), ce DELL à 477 euros actuellement me paraissant de meilleure facture et disposant de l'essentiel, hormis le son mais on peut aisément y ajouter une petite barre de son vachement bien foutue (Slim Dell SB 521 A). Des avis ?


je viens de regarder cet écran, mais 477 euros pour un écran... C'est trop pour moi. Si tu trouves mieux et moins cher je suis preneur.


----------



## le.tof (20 Novembre 2020)

Toutouchris a dit:


> Avec un bon rapport qualité/prix.



Des écrans neufs à ce prix ne peuvent être de qualité. A 300 euros t'achète un prix pas un écran, désolé. Il est plus logique de mettre du prix dans un écran que dans un ordi. Car ce dernier va durer beaucoup plus longtemps, et voir défiler deux voir trois générations de micro avant d'être remplacé.


----------



## Neyres (7 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, est-ce que cet écran est supporté par le Mac mini M1 ?

Moniteur C49J890DKU​


----------



## gracios (12 Décembre 2020)

Toutouchris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel écran acheter pour un nouveau mac mini M1? Avec un bon rapport qualité/prix.
> merci pour vos réponses.


moi j'ai acheter un écran 22 po jec rois de marque ASUS , bel et bon écran avec entrée HDMI en autre


----------



## Neyres (17 Décembre 2020)

J'ai installé un écran Philips 499P9 ( 49" curved ) sur le Mac mini M1, et ça fonctionne très bien .


----------



## Waterfront (19 Décembre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> J'ai installé un écran Philips 499P9 ( 49" curved ) sur le Mac mini M1, et ça fonctionne très bien .
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 205347



Est-ce que tu bosses avec InDesign, Photoshop et Illustrator ?
Je me demande s’il est plus confortable de bosser avec deux écrans comme moi, ou un seul grand comme toi... [emoji4]


----------



## Neyres (19 Décembre 2020)

Non je ne bosse pas avec Photoshop ou autres ( pas souvent en tout cas ) mais l'absence de séparation entre les deux écran est très appréciable. 
C'est vraiment agréable de bosser avec un écran pareil ..content ( Je l'ai pris à cause des limitations des puces M1 .. )


----------



## Waterfront (19 Décembre 2020)

Le côté incurvé ? Ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Neyres (19 Décembre 2020)

C'est très agréable à l'usage. Pas besoin de bouger la tête pour voir les deux extrémités. 
Par contre pour les réglages ils se font via l'interface de l'écran Philips. Pas par le Mac . C'est dommage .


----------



## ericse (19 Décembre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Par contre pour les réglages ils se font via l'interface de l'écran Philips. Pas par le Mac . C'est dommage .


Tu peux essayer avec : https://github.com/MonitorControl/MonitorControl


----------



## Neyres (19 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Tu peux essayer avec : https://github.com/MonitorControl/MonitorControl


Merci ça fonctionne très bien


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Je remonte un peu; mon iMac 27" m'ayant lâchement lâché, j'envisage de le remplacer par un Mac Mini version récente puce Apple. Les résultats de mes recherches sont très éparpillés, donc j'aimerais avoir les conseils de ceux qui ont trouvé.
Taille 24-27", budget < 500€, bonne visualisation des photos surtout. Merci de vos avis expérimentés.


----------



## Waterfront (2 Mai 2021)

Depuis 10 ans je tape chez Dell. Qualité de fabrication nickel, ergonomie parfaite quand on prend les modèles réglables dans les 3 dimensions, garantie pixels défectueux au top, SAV hyper réactif digne d’Apple selon mon expérience.
Le design est une question totalement subjective mais pour moi ils sont très bien. Je n’aime pas du tout les Samsung, LG, Asus, Eizo, Acer ou AOC, la plupart du temps en plastiques noirs. 
Avant Dell j’ai eu de l’Apple, du Samsung, de l’Eizo, entre 89 et 2011.
Je bosse avec un 2518D et un 2720Q 4K usb-c reliés à un Mac Mini : rien à redire.


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je remonte un peu; mon iMac 27" m'ayant lâchement lâché, j'envisage de le remplacer par un Mac Mini version récente puce Apple. Les résultats de mes recherches sont très éparpillés, donc j'aimerais avoir les conseils de ceux qui ont trouvé.
> Taille 24-27", budget < 500€, bonne visualisation des photos surtout. Merci de vos avis expérimentés.


Bonjour,
Il n'y a aucun écran parfait pour Mac à moins de 700€, mais suivant les compromis que tu es prêt à faire, un 27" 4K IPS ça peut être bien, même en premier prix.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Mai 2021)

Merci de vos réponses, je vais encore me renseigner; je me demande d'ailleurs si à moins de 9876,99 € il y a des écrans parfaits pour Mac, voire pour PC 
Le Dell à 700 c'est trop cher pour moi. Et IPS qu'est-ce ? Désolé mais mon vieux MBP rame sur internet, et j'ai du mal à faire des recherches "à la volée".


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses, je vais encore me renseigner; je me demande d'ailleurs si à moins de 9876,99 € il y a des écrans parfaits pour Mac, voire pour PC
> Le Dell à 700 c'est trop cher pour moi. Et IPS qu'est-ce ? Désolé mais mon vieux MBP rame sur internet, et j'ai du mal à faire des recherches "à la volée".


IPS c'est un type de dalle écran. Il y a aussi les VA (bien aussi) et les TN (moins bien).
J'ai pris celui-là en premier prix et j'en suis très content : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07HNS43Z5/


----------



## Toutouchris (2 Mai 2021)

J'ai pris un LG ul 850 w, pour l'instant, il me convient très bien.
429 euros environ...


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, j'hésite entre ces 2 (le Philips pouvantd'aiileurs être un Dell ou LG), le Eizo est un 24" mais lil semblerait que pour les hpotos (noirs profonds ?) il soit supérieur, avez-vous une opinion, et aussi côté connectique, car qui peut le plus peut le moins.
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07HNS43Z5
https://www.amazon.fr/Eizo-EV2450-B...omputers&sprefix=ecran+e,computers,370&sr=1-1


----------



## Waterfront (3 Mai 2021)

Le Eizo n'est qu'en 1920 x 1080, donc personnellement je prendrais le Philips.
Je préfère privilégier la résolution entre ces deux modèles.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Mai 2021)

Ok merci ! Je vais donc commander Mac mini 16go/SSD 512 Go et écran.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2021)

Toutouchris a dit:


> J'ai pris un LG ul 850 w, pour l'instant, il me convient très bien.
> 429 euros environ...


Bonjour,
Le Philips n'étant pas rapidement dispo (à part une expédition fnouc depuis l'Italie), je me suis rabattu sur un LG 27UL850, que je viens de recevoir et déballer; on peut dire que la notice est infra-succincte, et le CD n'apporte rien. Question branchements, bien entendu aucune indication pour Mac et encore moins pour Mac Mini M1. donc si tu avais la gentillesse de me conseiller pour l'installation du bazar, merci d'avance (je ne recevrai le Mac Mini que vendredi 07, si tout va bien).
Edit: Surtout conseils câbles, car voulant tester l'écran sur mon vieux MBP, je constate que les prises HDMI fournies par LG ne s'daptent pas, quid pour le mini ? Etc... pour brancher mes disques durs qui sont en ancien USB, faudra commander des adaptateurs mini > usb ?


----------



## ericse (5 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Surtout conseils câbles, car voulant tester l'écran sur mon vieux MBP, je constate que les prises HDMI fournies par LG ne s'daptent pas, quid pour le mini ? Etc... pour brancher mes disques durs qui sont en ancien USB, faudra commander des adaptateurs mini > usb


Le mini M1 a les prises les plus standard qui soient, 1 x HDMI et 2 x USB 3 (normales, pas mini, pas micro, juste normales) :






Il te faudra donc un câble comme ça pour brancher l'écran :




Après, si tu veux utiliser aussi les 2 prises USB-C pour y mettre des appareils USB classiques, tu peux acheter 2 adaptateurs dans ce genre, mais c'est pas obligé  :


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2021)

Merci bien  Les HDMI je les ai donc, après je verrai s'il me faut des adaptateurs; bon j'ai un hub 7 usb, ça allait sur l'iMac, ça devrait aller sur le nouveau (clavier et souris bluetooth avec les dongles, 2 SSD externes usb, DD externes en cas de besoin, imprimante, scanner... Et j'ai un petit lecteur de cartes pour mon APN). Wait & see, j'espère que le transporteur ne me fera pas faux-bond vendredi


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2021)

Petite question du jour: je lis sur la mini-notice du LG "le port usb du produit fonctionne comme un concentrateur usb"; qu'est-ce à dire ? Eclairez moi, merci !


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Wait & see, j'espère que le transporteur ne me fera pas faux-bond vendredi


Grrr !


----------

